# Western QLD (DUW)



## gus11 (Jan 4, 2011)

I recently finished up with work until the wet season finishes and took a break from my studies to make a few trips, to A) go to a wedding (melbourne) B) see my brother (borneo) and C) for fun (Western QLD).

So to start here is some shots from Western QLD, we went through julia creek, winton, Mt. isa, Boulia, Dajarra. I havent put up photos of everything but we managed about 40 odd species in 7 days i guess, plus some new birds and mammals i was excited about.

There wont be much commentary as Im busy, but am making time for you all.

Owlet nightjar






Black headed Python





Suta Suta





Downs whip snake, demansia rimicola





Downs bearded dragon









Gehrya sp.





Marbled velvet gecko





mimicry?





pygopus steelescotti





pebble dragon





pygmy mulga





ring tailed dragon









slender spinifex bluetongue





strophurus krisalys









not sure which this was just witing on ID confirmation









cyclorana i forget





dunnart sp





beaked gecko





central beardy









common death adder









delma nasuta





fat tailed gecko





gehyra australis





gehyra robusta





gilberts dragon





hosmers skink





mulga









perentie





spiny tailed monitor





stimpsons python





strophurus taeniolatus









I'll get the melbourne and borneo shots up soon
Gus


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for putting those up. Looks like it was a great trip, that BHP is stunning!


----------



## jordo (Jan 4, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## sweetangel (Jan 4, 2011)

nice pics! love the black head and the death adder


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 4, 2011)

Some awesome pics


----------



## nathancl (Jan 4, 2011)

your unidentified gecko is _Lucasium immaculatum_ probably off on the spelling but im to lazy to check it.

nice shots of the henrylawsoni


----------



## Bloomster (Jan 5, 2011)

some extremely stunning shots.... keep up the great work... seems like a nice holiday 2.


----------

